# Pfitscherjoch jetzt fahrbar ?



## JJJ (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
habe gehört, dass die letzten 5 km "Schiebestrecke" zum Pfitscherjoch (aus Richtung Mayrhofen) jetzt umgebaut wurde und alles fahrbar ist.
Weiß da jemand was ?

Gruß
JJ


----------



## Cubabike (27. Juli 2004)

Yepp, richtig, sollte seid diesem Frühjahr alles fahrbar sein - letzten August war das noch Baustelle, werden sie jetzt aber fertig gebaggert haben.
Greetz
Cubabike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tirolbike (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo
Die GESAMTstrecke zwischen Schlegeisstausee (Ab Kiosk beim Schranken ) bis zum Pfitscherjoch ist ca 5 km.
Davon ist   -  bergab alles befahrbar
               -  bergauf ab Lavitzalm auf dem mittlerweile fertiggestellten Fahrweg auf einer Länge von ca 1,5 km ebenfalls fahrbar. Ab Schlegeis bis zur Lavitzalm sind auf dem bestehenden Wandersteig bergauf nur einzelne Passagen fahrbar.
L G.   G. A.


----------



## Ede (29. Juli 2004)

tirolbike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Die GESAMTstrecke zwischen Schlegeisstausee (Ab Kiosk beim Schranken ) bis zum Pfitscherjoch ist ca 5 km.
> Davon ist   -  bergab alles befahrbar
> -  bergauf ab Lavitzalm auf dem mittlerweile fertiggestellten Fahrweg auf einer Länge von ca 1,5 km ebenfalls fahrbar. Ab Schlegeis bis zur Lavitzalm sind auf dem bestehenden Wandersteig bergauf nur einzelne Passagen fahrbar.
> L G.   G. A.



Hallo,

das kann ich teilweise bestätigen. Ich habe es letzte Woche so erlebt, dass fast der komplette Wanderweg fahrbar gewesen wäre (obwohl ich kein Trailgott bin   ). Der neue Weg hoch zur Grenze und zur Hütte sind neu gesplittet und noch nicht festgefahren - also tiefer Untergrund. Wer nach dem langen Anstieg auf Teer, dem kniffligen Wanderweg noch Körner hat diesen Weg hochzukurbeln, ist sich meinem neidvollen Respekt sicher..


----------



## Frank´n Furter (29. Juli 2004)

Ist schon seit September 2003 fahrbar. 
Jedenfalls bin ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt den Weg gefahren und habe vergeblich auf die Trage-/Schiebestrecke gewartet, welche Cubabike noch einige Wochen zuvor bewältigt hat.

Mir wars recht...  




...


----------



## choefele (10. September 2007)

Sersn,

war letzte Woche dort und bin von Mayrhofen auf das Pfitscherjoch hoch. Unter fahrbar verstehe ich etwas anderes. Meine Fahrtechnik ist durchschnittlich und ich mußte ca. 60%-70% der Strecke ab dem Schlegeis-Speicher schieben. 
Der untere Teil ist sehr verblockt und wohl nur von sehr guten Fahrtechnikern zu großen Teilen befahrbar. 
Der obere Teile ist sehr steil und hat einen sehr loosen und groben Schotter, das können wohl nur die absoluten Kraftausdauer-Tiere fahren.

Ehrlich, ich habe an diesem Tag dort niemanden großartig fahren gesehen. Da war schieben und tragen angesagt. 

Aber bergab macht´s bestimmt jede Menge Bock mit genügende Federweg.

Gruß,

Christopher


----------



## fissenid (10. September 2007)

hallO!

also ich was im letzten August von Mayrhofen zum Pfitscherjoch. Ab dem Schlegeis war das erste Stück doch stark verblockt und nicht für jeden fahrbahr. Ab der häfte der Strecke zwischen Schlegeis und Pfitscherjoch (Bach kreuzt die Strasse) war aber alles fahrbahr. Zwar grober Schotter, aber fahrbahr bis zum Joch!


----------



## Roberino (10. September 2007)

Tach zusammen,

logisch ist das Pfitscherjoch fahrbar, und zwar komplett. Nur die Richtung muss stimmen, nämlich als Downhill nach Mayrhofen. 

War im Juli eine super Abfahrt bis zum Schlegeisspeicher. Und uns sind damals seeehr viele Biker schiebend entgegen gekommen.  

Aber recht habt ihr natürlich schon. Ab dem Speicher gehts noch ein kleines Stück, wird dann relativ stark verblockt bis zur Flußquerung. Ab dann gehts, wer genug Saft in den Hax'n hat, bis zur Hütte hoch.


----------



## quantec (10. September 2007)

choefele schrieb:


> Sersn,
> 
> war letzte Woche dort und bin von Mayrhofen auf das Pfitscherjoch hoch. Unter fahrbar verstehe ich etwas anderes. Meine Fahrtechnik ist durchschnittlich und ich mußte ca. 60%-70% der Strecke ab dem Schlegeis-Speicher schieben.
> Der untere Teil ist sehr verblockt und wohl nur von sehr guten Fahrtechnikern zu großen Teilen befahrbar.
> ...




das stimmt, ich hatte mächtig Druck in den Waden, habe trotzdem geschoben. Aber das macht trotzdem Spass bei dem Panorama.


----------



## emzeh10 (10. September 2007)

Letztes Jahr eine Transalp mit 7 Jungs, alle (bis auf meine Wenigkeit) gut in Schuss. Außer unserem Guide habe ich keinen aus der Gruppe erleben dürfen (und da sind Starke dabei) der vom Schlegeis bis zur Hütte durchgehend hochgefahren ist ohne auf dem unten beginnenden grobem Geröll auch nur einmal abzusteigen.
Respekt durften wir nur unserem Guide zollen, der Andy vom alpenevent.de, er ist nämlich hochgeradelt.

Daher schliesse ich meinem Vorredner an:
Respekt, wenn hier manche sagen, sie fahren komplett hoch

und DIE haben sich schlappgelacht, die Wanderer:


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (10. September 2007)

emzeh10 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr eine Transalp mit 7 Jungs, alle (bis auf meine Wenigkeit) gut in Schuss. Außer unserem Guide habe ich keinen aus der Gruppe erleben dürfen (und da sind Starke dabei) der vom Schlegeis bis zur Hütte durchgehend hochgefahren ist ohne auf dem unten beginnenden grobem Geröll auch nur einmal abzusteigen.
> Respekt durften wir nur unserem Guide zollen, der Andy vom alpenevent.de, er ist nämlich hochgeradelt.
> 
> Daher schliesse ich meinem Vorredner an:
> Respekt, wenn hier manche sagen, sie fahren komplett hoch



Yo, würde gerne mal mit einem da hochfahren, der wirklich 100% ALLES auf Anhieb per Gummi bewältigt....

Könnte man ja echt noch was lernen. 
Als Pfitscher-Jungfrau muss man schon fast ein Uphill-Gott sein, um nicht einmal den Fuss auf Grund zu setzen.

Mit Bergübersetzung und Pfitscher-Erfahrung dürfte man meiner Meinung nach leichter glänzen können. 

Zudem ist man an schönen Tagen vom Wohlwollen der Wanderer abhängig. 

Ansonsten könnte es "High-Noon" am Pfitscher geben. Stehversuch, bis der Wanderer platz macht.... 

In der Süd-Nord Richtung ist das Joch meiner Meinung nach schöner. Der Downhill nach Pfitsch ist zwar ewig lang, aber auch vollkommen ohne Anspruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein123 (11. September 2007)

choefele schrieb:


> Sersn,
> 
> war letzte Woche dort und bin von Mayrhofen auf das Pfitscherjoch hoch. Unter fahrbar verstehe ich etwas anderes. Meine Fahrtechnik ist durchschnittlich und ich mußte ca. 60%-70% der Strecke ab dem Schlegeis-Speicher schieben.
> Der untere Teil ist sehr verblockt und wohl nur von sehr guten Fahrtechnikern zu großen Teilen befahrbar.
> ...



Da bin ich auch deiner Meinung. Wir sind auch nur bergauf . Respekt vor allen die da komplett alles rauf fahren. Bergab sicher super zu fahren.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (11. September 2007)

Hey, 
bin 2004 hier rüber gefahren und musste im unteren Teil zwar schieben - tragen nie! - dennoch hat es Spaß gemacht und die Teilstücke waren nie so lang, dass man genervt sein konnte. Zwischendurch gibt es immer wieder Passagen, die recht gut zu fahren sind.
Ab dem Abzweig, wo es links hoch zur Alm geht, kann man die letzte Rampe mit einem kleinen Kraftakt gut hochfahren.  
Die meisten Wanderer machten keine Probleme - im Gegenteil - voller Erfurcht sind die meisten zur Seite und haben uns sogar noch angespornt und applaudiert !!!
Es hängt halt immer davon ab, wie man ihnen begegnet


----------



## All-Mountain (11. September 2007)

Also ich bin die Strecke jetzt 2 mal gefahren. 2002 und zum 2. mal vor 3 Wochen. Bin beim zweiten mal nicht wirklich mehr gefahren als beim erstemal. Die aufgeschotterten Stücke am Schluß sind so grobschottrig und tief, dass man das m. E. nicht als fahrbar bezeichen kann. 

Wir hatten allerdings in Mayerhofen schon 90 Km in den Beinen und ich war am Schluß sicher nicht mehr zu Höchstleistungen fähig, denn unsere erste AX-Etappe startete am Tegernsee und endete am Pfitschjochhaus (das macht 2600 Hm und 120 Km )


----------



## Kelme (11. September 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> ...startete am Tegernsee und endete am Pfitschjochhaus (das macht 2600 Hm und 120 Km )


Männeretappe  (Is' ja gut. Mädels können das auch.).
2003 war der grobschottrige Schlussanstieg noch nicht fertig und es wurde ab der Stelle, wo heute der Weg nach rechts hoch zieht, in einer Linie nach links aufwärts getragen. Da ging meiner Meinung nach mit Schieben auch nicht viel.
Die Suche nach Traktion im tiefen Schotter war Ende Juli 2007 bis in die Linkskehre "a weng" anstrengend. Danach wurde es leichter und es fand sich eine etwas verfestigte Fahrspur bis zum Joch.


----------



## tyerax (16. September 2007)

En Guude,

Wir sind gestern das Pfitscher Joch gefahren, allerdings von Pfitsch runter nach Mayerhofen. Erstes Stück sehr grob u. felsig, danach gings nur geil am Schlegeisspeicher vorbei bis runter nach Mayrhofen. ))))


----------



## Elena.! (16. September 2007)

Die meisten haben Recht mit der Aussage, daß die Strecke bergauf nur von absoluten Cracks komplett fahrbar ist. Wir sind 2006 mit 2 Jungs zusammen hochgekurbelt die mehr als fit waren  aber beide mußten ein ganzes Stück in dem tiefen Schotter schieben.
Tragestrecke war aber keine dabei, schieben war nie ein Problem.
Wir mußten auch schieben, aber nur  weil anschließend noch das Pfunderer Joch bevorstand  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (18. September 2007)

Die Frage, ob und wieviel fahrbar ist, hängt entscheident vom Wetter ab:

8. September 07:


----------



## Roberino (18. September 2007)

tyerax schrieb:


> En Guude,
> 
> Wir sind gestern das Pfitscher Joch gefahren, allerdings von Pfitsch runter nach Mayerhofen. Erstes Stück sehr grob u. felsig, danach gings nur geil am Schlegeisspeicher vorbei bis runter nach Mayrhofen. ))))


Gell, das ist endsgeil. Habt ihr wenigstens vor dem Tunnel (nach dem Speicher) auch den Trail auf der linken Seite genommen oder habt ihr euch brav an den Autos mit angestellt?


----------



## tyerax (21. September 2007)

@Roberino
Ja haben wir. Erst sind wir hinter einem Auto aus Frankreich ab dem Schlegeisspeicher hinterhergejagt. Doch im letzten Moment das Hinweisschild für MTbiker gesehen.Also Bikes kehrt und ab die luzie )))


----------



## martin-blum (18. August 2009)

Grüss euch,

es hat sich nichts geändert. Am 3. August wie folgt:

Begab vom Pfitscherjoch (2240hm) auf Lavitzalm(2040) grober Schotter, langweilig. 
Dann ein immer geiler werdender Trail. rel. breit, d.h. einer kann bergauf immer noch vorbei und du bergab. Manche Strecke stark verblockt, die meisten flüssig aber mit Fels/Schottergrund. Man muss sich schon mal strecken oder gescheit anziehen, damit man über div Stellen oder Stegauffahrten, Blöcke über den Bach kommt.
Langsam immer flacher und flüssiger werdend.
Kurz vor dem Schlegeisspeicher  (1820) wirds zur Forststrasse. 

Bergauf: Für jedermann bis kurz nach dem dem Schlgeisspeicher (ca. 1820) easy fahrbar. Dann wirds für schlechte Fahrer nur noch partiell fahrbar (70-80%) bis ca. 1930hm. Dann langsam steiler und ich schätze nur noch für Cracks fahrbar, wenn sie den Weg in Etappen machen und nicht noch weitere 50km und >2000hm am Tag vorhaben...
Aber ab Lavitzalm (2040) ists "nur" noch loser grober Schotter auf breitem Fahrweg.

Deswegen: Lieber bergab, denn südlich geht eh die langweilige Autostrasse hoch.

Und noch eine Bitte: Letztens sind mir ca. 50 Alpencrosser entgegen gekommen. Nicht mal die Fußgänger haben sich so ignorant benommen wie 3 davon. Überhaupt nicht mal den Lenker zur Seite genommen. Bitte freut euch an denen die runter fahren und macht ein wenig Luft. 

Danke im Voraus - bis zum nächsten Mal.

Martin


----------



## Buhl (18. August 2009)

bluemschen17 schrieb:


> Und noch eine Bitte: Letztens sind mir ca. 50 Alpencrosser entgegen gekommen. Nicht mal die Fußgänger haben sich so ignorant benommen wie 3 davon. Überhaupt nicht mal den Lenker zur Seite genommen. Bitte freut euch an denen die runter fahren und macht ein wenig Luft.
> 
> Danke im Voraus - bis zum nächsten Mal.
> 
> Martin


 
*Aber: Bergauffahrt vor Bergabfahrt!*

Wenn die Typen allerdings hoch geschoben haben, hätten sie natürlich Platz machen können.


----------



## martin-blum (19. August 2009)

Buhl schrieb:


> *Aber: Bergauffahrt vor Bergabfahrt!*
> 
> Wenn die Typen allerdings hoch geschoben haben, hätten sie natürlich Platz machen können.



Oh! Klar! Danke für die Richtigstellung!

Bergauf waren von denen 50 kein einziger an schwereren Stellen unterwegs. Ich überlege und glaube nur 2-3 auf dem Sattel gesehen zu haben. Also meine Bitte an "Lenker zur Seite" natürlich nur an die Schieber.

Martin


----------



## ibinsnur (19. August 2009)

also ich würd da gern jemanden sehen, der ALLES bergauf fährt; alleine schon wie man auf die brücke hinauffährt - das sind 2 hohe steintreppen; leider nicht im bild, aber die höhe sieht man:







und dann sind da auch noch steilere, aber von den steinen her ähnliche stellen wie die hier:






mir sind da vor 2 wochen etliche biker entgegengekommen, alle schiebend.

und was vielleicht leichter aussieht, aber oben am breiteren schotterweg, da sind einige stellen so tief und locker - ich hatte hier keine chance alles durchzufahren.


----------



## Buhl (19. August 2009)

Es redet ja keiner davon, dass man alles durchfährt. Wobei es Leute gibt, die dazu fähig sind.

Hier ging es ja eher um "Vorfahrtsregeln", wenn man sich denn des lieben Miteinanders wegen dran halten möchte.

Wenn ich aber die Bilder der TAC sehe, wo ein paar hundert Leute dort durchgängig hoch geschoben haben, frage ich mich schon, warum man mit dem MTB unterwegs ist.


----------



## ibinsnur (19. August 2009)

> Es redet ja keiner davon, dass man alles durchfährt.


doch der hier: 





> Außer unserem Guide habe ich keinen aus der Gruppe erleben dürfen (und da sind Starke dabei) der vom Schlegeis bis zur Hütte durchgehend hochgefahren ist ohne auf dem unten beginnenden grobem Geröll auch nur einmal abzusteigen.


----------



## Buhl (19. August 2009)

Ich lese daraus, dass einer von Mehreren da durchgefahren ist. Für mich vorstellbar, da es ein Guide mit Geländekenntnis war (richtiges Beschleunigen an passenden Stellen).

Naja, Achim Zahn schreibt ja auch vom "so gut wie alles fahrbar". 

Wenn man will, kann man aber tatsächlich viel fahren. Wenns halt leer ist und man auch nicht kiloweise Gepäck auf dem Rücken hat. Aber meist stehen eben die blöden Wanderer wie die Kühe im Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibinsnur (19. August 2009)

naja zwischen viel und alles fahrbar sind welten - i kanns mir ned vorstellen, ned mal wenn man erst vom stausee wegfahren würde.


----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (11. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr nächstes Jahr in die Nähe von Mayrhofen.
Hab mal ein paar Bilder von dem Joch gesehen und muss sagen, sieht sehr interessant aus zum Mountainbike fahren. Nun wollt ich ma wissen. Kommt man da irgendwo mit einer Gondel hoch, oder muss man bergauf fahren/schieben/tragen ??


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Januar 2011)

fahren und schieben


----------



## Uphillerer (11. Januar 2011)

Dirtbiker08 schrieb:


> Ich fahr nächstes Jahr in die Nähe von Mayrhofen.
> Hab mal ein paar Bilder von dem Joch gesehen und muss sagen, sieht sehr interessant aus zum Mountainbike fahren. Nun wollt ich ma wissen. Kommt man da irgendwo mit einer Gondel hoch, oder muss man bergauf fahren/schieben/tragen ??


 
Du kannst mittlerweile ab Stausee ein Jeep-Taxi mieten, dass Biker und fußkranke Wanderer hochfährt. Die Option, direkt mit dem E-Bike die Berge zu erkunden, ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht. E-Bike-Verleihs in den Alpen gibts beinahe ab jedem größerem Anstieg.


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Januar 2011)

Nix ist's dort mit Gondel. Die nächste Bahn ist rel. weit weg und wäre die aufn Gletscher: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=47.0195960998535&lon=11.6832733154297&zoom=13 - Am Anfang fahren und ab Schlegeis werden die meisten Biker teilweise schieben und event. ein bisserl fahren. Haut aber den Puls rauf.
Ich persönlich empfinde es gar nicht so genial, weil man es als Tagestour nicht im Kreis fahren kann. Auf einer Mehrtagestour in Süd-Nordrichtung ganz gut.


----------



## powderJO (12. Januar 2011)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Du kannst mittlerweile ab Stausee ein Jeep-Taxi mieten, dass Biker und fußkranke Wanderer hochfährt.



aber sicher hinten rum die schotterpiste rauf oder haben sie den wanderweg platt gemacht? die schotterpiste kann man auch relativ bequem hochtreten.


----------



## Uphillerer (12. Januar 2011)

Alles platt gemacht.


----------



## powderJO (12. Januar 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich persÃ¶nlich empfinde es gar nicht so genial, weil man es als *Tagestour* nicht im Kreis fahren kann. Auf einer Mehrtagestour in SÃ¼d-Nordrichtung ganz gut.



kommt auf die kondition an. das hier:

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...herjoch/-613419821896870793/beschreibung.html

...geht zum beispiel. kostet aber ordentlich kÃ¶rner und man ist an einem schÃ¶nen sommertag von sonnenaufgang bis untergang beschÃ¤ftigt. den aufstieg zur sommerbergalm kann man sich per gondel erleichtern â soweit ich weiÃ, nimmt die bikes mit (wir sind selbst hoch gefahren)


----------



## powderJO (12. Januar 2011)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Alles platt gemacht.



ist das dein ernst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (12. Januar 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> kommt auf die kondition an. das hier:
> 
> http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...herjoch/-613419821896870793/beschreibung.html


 
4.000 HM auf 113 KM über die schönsten Übergänge. Geile Tour!

Ist natürlich nicht platt. Aber wer mit einer Gondel aufs Pfitscherjoch will, sollte doch besser zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## powderJO (12. Januar 2011)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> 4.000 HM auf 113 KM über die schönsten Übergänge. Geile Tour!



ist wirklich eine schöne tour. als zweitagestour aber sicher genußvoller. einkehren und die landschaft genießen ist bei der eintages-variante nicht ganz so drin...sportlich aber umso reizvoller. 



Uphillerer schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nicht platt.



uff. denn "natürlich"  ist in dieser hinsicht gar nix mehr. wäre nicht der erste wanderweg, der unter einer schotterautobhn verschwindet...


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. Januar 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> kommt auf die kondition an.


Ich weiß, aber normale Biker und vor allem die, die mit einer Gondel liebäugeln können am Tag keine 4000 hm treten.


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (14. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht's denn mit Anhängerfahrten aus?

Will diesen Sommer mit meinem Gespann über die Alpen, Hardtail mit 'nem Bob Yak (mit Gepäck geschätzt so 20-25kg) hinten dran.

Von Zell nach Sterzing hätte ich die zwei Alternativen Strass-Innsbruck-Steinbach und dann über den Brenner, oder eben über Mayrhofen, Dornauberg und das Pfitscher Joch.

Das Pfitscher Joch würde ich ja wegen des Abenteuerfaktors und der offenbar grandiosen Aussicht vorziehen, dafür schieb' ich auch gerne große Stücke hoch. Ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob ich da mit dem Yak einigermaßen durchkomme, wobei es auch kein Drama wäre, wenn ich ein-/zweimal abkoppeln müsste. (Bei der einen Bachbrücke werde ich da wohl nicht drumrum kommen.)

Wie sieht's mit dem Wetter aus? Mit welchen Temperaturen muß man da oben im Juli und August rechnen?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. Februar 2011)

runter ins pfitschtal hast du mit dem anhänger keine probleme, ist eine breite schotterpiste, die auch nicht allzu rüttelig ist.

rauf vom schlegeisspeicher sollte auch machbar sein, ich war jedoch aus der richtung das letzte mal 2002 da, danach wurde der weg mal neu gemacht, ich gehe aber davon aus, dass er im unteren teil auch breit genug ist. weiter oben, geschätzt gute 200 hm bis zur hütte, ist's dann auch wieder eine schotterpiste, die man fahren oder notfalls eben auch gut schieben kann.

wie es mit den umfahrungen der tunnel zum schlegeisspeicher ausschaut, sprich ob die mit hänger machbar sind, weiss ich leider nicht, 2002 sind wir durch die tunnel durch, entweder, weil die umfahrungen noch nicht auf den alten karten drauf waren oder weil wir uns halt einfach nicht die mühe gemacht hatten nach einer ausweichroute zu schauen, weil eh quasi kein verkehr war.

die temperaturen im juli und august sind in der regel auf 2200 m kurzarmtrikot-tauglich. natürlich kann man auch pech haben und eine kaltfront erwischen, aber tendenziell kann man zu der zeit kurz-kurz fahren, auch noch weiter oben, und hat halt entsprechend lange sachen dabei, meistens nur gegen wind bei der abfahrt. regensachen gehören aber natürlich auch ins gepäck, logo.


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Februar 2011)

Über's Pfitscherjoch mit einem 20-25 Kg Anhänger - na dann viel Spaß beim Schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (15. Februar 2011)

Schiebst und trägst eben halt alles hoch. Aber warum nicht? Die Sherpas im Himalaya machen es ja auch.


----------



## powderJO (15. Februar 2011)

er kÃ¶nnte die tunnelumfahrungen auslassen und so zumindest bis zum stausee fahren. ab dann mit dem anhÃ¤nger sicher schieben bis anfang schotterweg ca 200 hm unter dem gipfel. die schotterpiste ist wenn du wirklich super-stark bist eventuell fahrbar â aber im normalfall mit 25kg am anhÃ¤nger wirst du auch die noch schieben.


----------



## JJJ (15. Februar 2011)

Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> wobei es auch kein Drama wäre, wenn ich ein-/zweimal abkoppeln müsste. (Bei der einen Bachbrücke werde ich da wohl nicht drumrum kommen.)



Hi,

ich hoffe Du verwechselst das nicht mit mit dem Pfunderer-Joch. Dort gibt es nämlich eine eingefallene "Bachbrücke", wo nur Tragen angesagt ist.

Es grüßt der JJ


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Februar 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> er könnte die tunnelumfahrungen auslassen und so zumindest bis zum stausee fahren...



Die lassen keine Bikes mehr durch die Tunnel. Daran wird auch der Anhänger nichts ändern.

Sicher schafft man vieles wenn man den nötigen Willen hat. Aber das Pfitscher Gründl ist schon mit einem gewichtsoptimierten Mountainbike eine harte Nummer. Mit einen Anhänger würde ich mir das einfach nicht antun wollen.


----------



## powderJO (15. Februar 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Die lassen keine Bikes mehr durch die Tunnel. Daran wird auch der Anhänger nichts ändern.



wird das kontrolliert? ständig? glaube ich nicht.


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Februar 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> wird das kontrolliert? ständig? glaube ich nicht.


Ja, das wird allerdings konntrolliert. Vor'm Tunnel ist eine Mauststelle! 
Als ich 2002 zum erstenmal da durchkam haben wir es mit dem Typen an der Mausstelle ausdiskutiert: keine Bikes auf der Mautstraße erlaubt.

Damals kannte ich die MTB-Umgehung noch nicht. Heute weiß ich dass die eh viel schöner zu fahren ist (nur mit Anhänger nicht).


----------



## transalbi (15. Februar 2011)

Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit Anhängerfahrten aus?
> 
> Will diesen Sommer mit meinem Gespann über die Alpen, Hardtail mit 'nem Bob Yak (mit Gepäck geschätzt so 20-25kg) hinten dran.



Zu dem Thema gibt es hier was:
http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route-mit-kindern/index.php
Auch hier im Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=178905

Albi


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (15. Februar 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r die vielen Tips, das geht ja echt fix hier...

Die 20/25 kg sind schon groÃzÃ¼gig geschÃ¤tzt, vielleicht wird's ja leichter, aber um 3 Wochen relativ autark zu bleiben, brauch' ich halt'n paar Klamotten. 

Wie gesagt, schieben wÃ¤re jetzt fÃ¼r mich ok, das Joch wÃ¤re nur ein kleines TeilstÃ¼ck der Tour, das kann ich verschmerzen, wenn's dafÃ¼r eine grandiose Aussicht gibt. Wichtig ist nur, daÃ ich Ã¼berhaupt durchkomme.

Ach ja, wer den Yak nicht kennt:









Elmar NeÃler schrieb:


> die temperaturen im juli und august sind in der regel auf 2200 m kurzarmtrikot-tauglich. [...] regensachen gehÃ¶ren aber natÃ¼rlich auch ins gepÃ¤ck, logo.



Das hÃ¶rt sich wirklich doch gut an, danke! 



Uphillerer schrieb:


> Schiebst und trÃ¤gst eben halt alles hoch. Aber warum nicht? Die Sherpas im Himalaya machen es ja auch.


Hehe, stimmt... wobei deren "Yaks" in der Regel selber laufen. 



powderJO schrieb:


> er kÃ¶nnte die tunnelumfahrungen auslassen und so zumindest bis zum stausee fahren. ab dann mit dem anhÃ¤nger sicher schieben bis anfang schotterweg ca 200 hm unter dem gipfel. die schotterpiste ist wenn du wirklich super-stark bist eventuell fahrbar â aber im normalfall mit 25kg am anhÃ¤nger wirst du auch die noch schieben.


 Sind die Umfahrungen so viel schlimmer als der Tunnel? Von den HÃ¶henmetern sollte sich das doch nichts geben, oder?



JJJ schrieb:


> ich hoffe Du verwechselst das nicht mit mit dem Pfunderer-Joch. Dort gibt es nÃ¤mlich eine eingefallene "BachbrÃ¼cke", wo nur Tragen angesagt ist.


Nein, ich meinte schon das Pitscher Joch. Auf einigen Photos im Netz ist da eine BachbrÃ¼cke zu sehen, die Ã¼ber je zwei hohe Stufen zu betreten ist. Der Yak ist zwar bedingt treppentauglich, aber da werd' ich wohl abkoppeln mÃ¼ssen, sofern sich nicht zufÃ¤llig ein Wanderer erbarmt und hinten anhebt. 

@Albi: Transalp mit dem KinderhÃ¤nger ist ist natÃ¼rlich auch 'ne Ansage, zumal der Weber an sich schon 15 kg wiegt. Plus Kind plus GepÃ¤ck... nicht schlecht.


----------



## transalbi (15. Februar 2011)

Hi Kai

Dann wäre eigentlich auch meine Route München -Venedig was für dein Vorhaben.
http://www.transalp.info/munich-venezia/index.php

Albi


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (15. Februar 2011)

Jupp... Venedig ist tatsächlich das Ziel... 

Sieht ja interessant aus. Seh' ich das richtig, daß Ihr auf dem Joch übernachtet habt? Und hattet Ihr wirklich nur Eure Rucksäcke dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (16. Februar 2011)

junge, ich glaub du solltest mal an deiner gepaeckliste arbeiten. empfehle die lektuere von stuntzis
online-reports. der ist monate lang autark unterwegs und hat nur einen rucksack mit n paar kilo dabei.


----------



## Uphillerer (16. Februar 2011)

Das soll doch keine Strafarbeit werden. Einfach die ganz normalen Gepäcklisten der Alpencrosser durcharbeiten. Was für eine Woche bei Wind und Wetter im Sommer ausreicht, reicht auch für 3 Wochen. Außer du willst jeden Abend auf der Hütte mit einem anderen Outfit verführen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2011)

Soviel Gepäck braucht ja nicht mal ne Frau!   
Oder musst du das Gepäck von dir UND deiner Frau schleppen???


----------



## transalbi (16. Februar 2011)

Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Jupp... Venedig ist tatsächlich das Ziel...
> 
> Sieht ja interessant aus. Seh' ich das richtig, daß Ihr auf dem Joch übernachtet habt? Und hattet Ihr wirklich nur Eure Rucksäcke dabei?



Na, klar! Für eine Ein-Wochen-Transalp brauche ich nur den Rucksack mit ca. 6-7 kg. Aktuelle Packliste von mir hier (streng danach packe ich tatsächlich meine Sachen):
http://www.transalp.info/packlist.php

Ich war auch schon mit meiner Frau und dem Tandem auf Tour. Da haben wir nach dem Wetter geschaut und noch weniger dabei und trotzdem konnten wir am Ziel in Verona die Aufführung in der Arena besuchen, ohne wie Assis auszusehen.

Albi


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (16. Februar 2011)

Hach...  

Eigentllich war das gar nicht das Thema, trotzdem kurzes Statement zum Thema Gepäck:

Vergesst nicht, daß der Yak selbst mit Tasche schon etwa 8 kg auf die Waage bringt, 12 kg Gepäck für 3 Wochen unterwegs finde ich jetzt persönlich nicht wirklich viel. Der ein oder andere mag das vielleicht anders sehen.

Mit Rucksack fahren will ich nicht und am Rad selbst hab' ich keine Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Packtaschen. So kam ich erst auf den Yak.



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Soviel Gepäck braucht ja nicht mal ne Frau!


Manche schon, wie's scheint:









Aber Spaß beiseite, zurück zum Pfitscher Joch: Thema Tunnelumfahrung, Frage war noch, ob die Umfahrung so viel schlimmer ist als die Tunnelstrecke. (Steigung, Untergrund, etc.)


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Februar 2011)

Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Aber Spaß beiseite, zurück zum Pfitscher Joch: Thema Tunnelumfahrung, Frage war noch, ob die Umfahrung so viel schlimmer ist als die Tunnelstrecke. (Steigung, Untergrund, etc.)


Die Umfahrung ist zunächst noch ein Schotterweg, der dann in einen schmalen, mit einem normalen MTB komplett fahrbaren Trail übergeht. Mit Anhänger dürfte das fahren etwas schwieriger werden, aber da kann man notfalls auch durchschieben. Die Steigung ist durchweg moderat.





Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke vom Pfitscher Gründl:
Die Bachbrücke:





Und an solchen Stellen stelle ich es mir mit Deinem Yak etwas mühsam vor:





Auf dem Bild zeigt sich das eigentlich schwierige am Pfitscherjoch: der Weg wäre eigentlich zum größten Teil fahrbar, aber durch die Streckenbeschaffenheit ist das auf Dauer so mühsam, dass irgendwann fast jeder anfängt zu schieben:





Meine Meinung zu Anhängern auf einem AX:
Wenn du richtige Trails fahren willst ist ein Anhänger einfach ein No-Go. Deshalb hab ich meinen AX-Rucksack über die Jahre auf 6 Kg optmiert. Mit den 6 Kg kann ich wochenlang ohne Probleme durch die Berge touren ohne was zu vermissen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Februar 2011)

Die Beschreibung der Straße ist hier recht gut: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zillertalstra%C3%9Fe

Eigentlich ist eine Tunnelumfahrung immer besser als ein Tunnel. Ein Radfahrer im Tunnel ist ein riesen Hindernis für PKW's speziell bergauf und noch dazu wenn der Radfahrer aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen kein Licht hat. Dort hinten im Tal fahren nicht nur PKW's sonder auch große Busse. Wenn geht die Tunnel immer umfahren. Die Strecke zwischen Mayrhofen und Ginzling ist inzwischen fertig ausgebaut - zumindest hatte ich letztes Jahr den Eindruck und da hätte man als Radler so oder so nie durch fahren sollen.


----------



## gewitterBiker (17. Februar 2011)

@All-Mountain: witzige Bilder. Es ist sehr interessant wie sich so ein Weg im Laufe der Zeit verändert. Der Abschnitt auf dem letzten Bild ist auf jeden Fall jetzt ausgebaut. Das ist jetzt kein Trail mehr sondern eine (immernoch ziemlich steile) Schotterstraße auf der auch Autos fahren könnten.

Zum Thema Anhänger: ein Mountainbike mit einem Anhänger ist kein Mountainbike mehr. Trails machen doch so keinen Spaß und die ganze Schinderei auf schwierigen Strecken um Abends jeden Tag eine andere Hose anzuziehen (einen anderen Grund dafür kann ich nicht erkennen) kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Mit Anhänger finde ich ok, wenn man zelten will. Dann aber würde ich Straßenpässe oder einfache, komplett fahrbare Schotterpässe bevorzugen und nicht sowas wie das Pfitscherjoch. Das macht doch nicht wirklich Spaß?!


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Februar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> @All-Mountain: witzige Bilder. Es ist sehr interessant wie sich so ein Weg im Laufe der Zeit verändert. Der Abschnitt auf dem letzten Bild ist auf jeden Fall jetzt ausgebaut. Das ist jetzt kein Trail mehr sondern eine (immernoch ziemlich steile) Schotterstraße auf der auch Autos fahren könnten.



Stimmt, die Bilder sind von 2002. Ich bin das Pfitscherjoch 2002, 2007 und 2010 gefahren. Das letzte jetzt ausgebaute Stück ist zwar aufgeschottert worden, aber der tiefe Schotter in Verbindung mit der Steilheit des Weges macht den Abschnitt ebenso kaum fahrbar (für mich zumindest).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (17. Februar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> zum Thema Anhänger: ein Mountainbike mit einem Anhänger ist kein Mountainbike mehr.


 
Das ist doch Blödsinn. 

Wenn er Spaß dran hat und das Pfitscher Joch das Highlight ist, soll er es machen. Letztendlich schieben die Meisten dort hoch, auch mit "*echten* MTBs".

Und so ein riesen Ding ist das Pfitscher Joch nun auch nicht. Schneebergscharte oder Eisjöchl würde ich mit Anhänger aber auch nicht mehr machen.


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Februar 2011)

Aber auch die Schneebergscharte oder das Eisjöchel wären mit genügend Willenskraft mit Anhänger zu schaffen, oder?

Ich hab die Frage so verstanden, ob man das Pfitscherjoch für Bikes mit Anhänger empfehlen kann und da meine ich NEIN, kann man nicht.


----------



## Uphillerer (17. Februar 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich hab die Frage so verstanden, ob man das Pfitscherjoch für Bikes mit Anhänger empfehlen kann und da meine ich NEIN, kann man nicht.


 
Kann man denn dann deinen MTB-Läufern auf deinem Bild mit ruhigem Gewissen das Pfitscher Joch empfehlen?

Das ist doch alles vollkommen subjektiv. Schau dir den Link vom Transalbi an. Da hätte auch die Meisten gesagt, lasst es bleiben.

Er wird sich am Pfitscher Joch jedenfalls nicht in Gefahr mit Anhänger begeben. Bei der Schneebergscharte oder am Eisjöchl sähe das wohl oben nach oder vor dem Kamm anders aus. 

Alles andere ist Einstellungssache. Er wird schon wissen, was er machen will oder nicht. Es ist jedenfalls nicht gewöhnlicher Mainstream. Und das finde ich persönlich durchaus interessant.


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Februar 2011)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Kann man denn dann deinen MTB-Läufern auf deinem Bild mit ruhigem Gewissen das Pfitscher Joch empfehlen?


Die Frage stelle ich mir auch jedes mal nachdem ich das Sch....teil gefahren bin


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (17. Februar 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich hab die Frage so verstanden, ob man das Pfitscherjoch für Bikes mit Anhänger empfehlen kann und da meine ich NEIN, kann man nicht.



Für Leute, die Erfahrung haben mit einer solchen Konfiguration und demnach wissen was sie da tun, wäre meine Antwort *JA*, kann man.

Ich hab zwischen Schlegeisspeicher und Pass mal einen Vater mit seinem Sohn + haarsträubend viel (Zelt-)Gepäck auf den Trekkingrädern erlebt - die sind diese Strecke bei saukaltem miesem Wetter, mit mehreren Zwischenhalten im Windschutz von Felsen, hoch. Sie haben uns dann oben an der Hütte wieder eingeholt, als unsere Aufwärmphase zuende war. Keine Anzeichen von Problemen bei beiden.

Das ist lediglich eine andere, und vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Art von Abenteuer, die das Kind da erlebt hat.


----------



## transalbi (17. Februar 2011)

Ich denke auch, Pfitscher Joch kannst du mit dem Anhänger machen (Schiebpassagen inkl.)

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (17. Februar 2011)

Bin letztes Jahr Ende August von Österreich aus hoch. Meine Erfahrung: Bergauf ohne den Fuß abzusetzen schaffen nur die absoluten Cracks ! Teilweise extrem verblockt, eng und steil ! Wer da auch noch mit vollem Gepäck durchfährt ist hinsichtlich Kondition und Fahrtechnik ein absoluter Ausnahmekönner ! Es stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob es Sinn macht, sich in solchen Passagen derart zu quälen. Ich schieb da lieber, nehm den Kopf hoch, genieß die beeindruckende Bergwelt und spare meine Körner für die kommenden Etappen. Gelegenheit zum Austoben hats bis zum Gardasee reichlich !


----------



## gewitterBiker (17. Februar 2011)

Es ist natürlich alles eine Frage der Definition. Abenteuer und Reiz ist für mich viel mehr die Hürden zu erhöhen als gleich hohe Hürden möglichst umständlich zu überspringen. Ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn sich zu schinden wo man es nicht muss anstatt sich dort zu schinden wo man auch im ganz Besonderen dafür belohnt wird. Und der Anhänger als solcher stellt für mich einfach nur eine Umständlichkeit da und hat keinen Vorteil.


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. Februar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> ... Und der Anhänger als solcher stellt für mich einfach nur eine Umständlichkeit da und hat keinen Vorteil.


Er ist 3 Wochen unterwegs. So ne lange Zeit mit nur einem Rucksack von 25l bis 30l wäre mir persönlich auch zu stinkig. Ausserdem habe ich Biker in Neuseeland mit so einem Gespann gesehen und die waren überraschend wendig. 

Ich würde sagen, dass er dort hoch kommt.


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (20. Februar 2011)

Anscheinend gibt es hier einfach verschiedene Philosophien. Aus Sicht eines reinen Alpenüberquerers ist der bis auf's letzte Gramm durchoptimierte Rucksack sicher die beste Wahl. Aber ich komme halt vorher schon aus Frankfurt an und will dann auch wieder dahin zurück. Und nur mit Rucksack wären noch nicht mal ein Paar Ersatzschuhe oder eine Jeans möglich.

Ich entnehme den Meinungen jedenfalls als Fazit, daß es machbar ist, eine gewisse "Leidensfähigkeit" vorrausgesetzt. Ich setze da auf meine Sturheit, die hat mich bisher überall durchgebracht.

Die Bilder von All-Mountain helfen auch ganz gut bei der Einschätzung. Das zweite Bild ist tatsächlich eine sehr knifflige Stelle, im schlimmsten Fall müsste für solche Stellen die Tasche auf'n Buckel, dann wird's wohl gehen.

Denke, daß ich das Pfitscher Joch selbst als eigene Tagesetappe einplanen werde, also quasi Ginzling - Sterzing = ein ganzer Tag. Dann hab' ich keine Hektik und nebenbei genug Zeit zum Bilder (und Pause) machen. Ich seh' es als Experiment an. Entweder es klappt, oder auch nicht, umkehren kann man immer und das Backup über den Brenner hab' ich auf jeden Fall in der Hinterhand, muß eben flexibel planen.

Danke nochmals an alle...  Hilft mir alles sehr bei der Planung, vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen im Sommer dort.



gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Zum Thema Anhänger: ein Mountainbike mit einem Anhänger ist kein Mountainbike mehr.


 Sehe ich ähnlich wie Uphillerer: Ein Jeep mit Anhänger ist ja auch immer noch ein Jeep und der Yak ist im Gegensatz zu einem "normalen" Kinderhänger immer noch relativ geländegängig, unter anderem dafür wurde er gemacht. Irgendwann ist natürlich Schluß aber ich will ja mit dem Gespann keine meterhohen Absätze springen. 



Uphillerer schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles vollkommen subjektiv. Schau dir den Link vom Transalbi an. Da hätte auch die Meisten gesagt, lasst es bleiben.


Subjektivität ist das richtige Wort. Als ich letztes Jahr 'ner Freundin erzählt hab', daß ich mit dem Rad nach Hamburg fahren will, hat sie mich auch für total bekloppt erklärt. Auf dem Weg hab' ich selbst einen Haufen anderer Extreme gesehen, z.B. einen, der mit 'nem 20kg Trekkingrucksack quer durch Deutschland gefahren ist. Da hätte ich z.B. keinen Bock drauf, aber wenn das für ihn ok ist, passt das doch. Das Beispiel von keinTrinkwasser mit Vater und Sohn finde ich da auch ganz interessant. Daran wird sich der Bub sicher das ganze Leben errinern.



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich Biker in Neuseeland mit so einem Gespann gesehen und die waren überraschend wendig.



Jepp, Yak und Ibex (die gefederte Variante) sind wohl die Hänger, die noch am besten überall durchkommen, die Hauptvorteile kann er zwar tatsächlich auf langer Strecke und Radreisen ausspielen aber man kann eben auch mal über einen Singletrail, solange er nicht zu krass wird, das ist mit einem Mehrspurhänger schon viel schwieriger.

Hohes Tempo ist kein Problem, man kann voll in die Kurven reingehen, und (als angenehmen Nebeneffekt) im Zweifelsfall auch bergab voll in die Eisen gehen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, über den Lenker abzusteigen.

Das Gespann ist natürlich etwas unhandlicher als ein Solo-Rad. Größerer Wendekreis, Probleme bei KFZ-Sperren an Gehwegen oder eben verblockten Stellen, aber daran gewöhnt man sich schnell. In der Ebene merkt man irgendwann gar nicht mehr, daß man was hinten dran hängen hat.

***

Mal was anderes:

In dem Wiki-Artikel steht, daß die eine KFZ-Straße bis zum Pfitscher Joch hoch bauen wollen. Weiß da einer was von? Wann soll das denn geschehen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Februar 2011)

Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> In dem Wiki-Artikel steht, daß die eine KFZ-Straße bis zum Pfitscher Joch hoch bauen wollen. Weiß da einer was von? Wann soll das denn geschehen.


Ich hoffe nie. Weil gerade das Zillertal ein Tal ist, das dem Tourismus sehr viel geopfert hat. Allein die Zillertalerhöhenstraße ist schon fast lächerlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass es dort "Almen" gibt wo zwischen Stall und Wohngebäude eine geteerte Straße für Busse durch führt. Ich hoffe, dass man sowas wegen ein paar Kaffeefahrten dort nicht macht. Es gibt aber diesen Beschluß: http://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokumente/BgblPdf/1999_182_1/1999_182_1.pdf - die Rahmenbedinungen haben sich aber doch wesentlich geändert.

Momentan ist mir keine Diskussion zum Thema bekannt und es wird wohl auch davon abhängen was die Südtiroler machen und was die EU macht. ... und wenn die den Brennertunnel bauen, sind die alle miteinander so flach wie eine Briefmarke in der  Brieftasche.


----------



## karstb (20. Februar 2011)

Wenn du auch wieder zurück nach Frankfurt möchtest, mach das Pfitscher Joch doch auf dem Rückweg. Ich bin da mal mit Zelt etc. (verpackt in zwei Packtaschen) von Süden drüber. Bergauf problemlos, bergab ein ganz paar Meter schieben. Allgemein sehe ich bei 12kg kein Problem, dass Zeugs am Radl unterzubringen, selbst wenn es ein Fully ist, zumindest hatte ich damals auch allen möglichen Campingkrempel inkl. Kocher an Bord. Dass der Anhänger leer schon 8kg wiegt und du nur 12kg drauftust, ist doch ein sehr schlechtes Verhältnis.


----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (21. Februar 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nie. Weil gerade das Zillertal ein Tal ist, das dem Tourismus sehr viel geopfert hat. Allein die Zillertalerhöhenstraße ist schon fast lächerlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass es dort "Almen" gibt wo zwischen Stall und Wohngebäude eine geteerte Straße für Busse durch führt. Ich hoffe, dass man sowas wegen ein paar Kaffeefahrten dort nicht macht. Es gibt aber diesen Beschluß: http://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokumente/BgblPdf/1999_182_1/1999_182_1.pdf - die Rahmenbedinungen haben sich aber doch wesentlich geändert.


Ah, ok. Fände es auch schade, deswegen war ich ein wenig erschrocken, als ich das gelesen hab'. Bin ja grade erst drauf gekommen, weil es noch relativ "unberührt" ist. Würde aber auch mal schätzen, daß mit einem Basistunnel solche Überlegungen obsolet wären. Den Link kann ich leider nicht öffnen.



karstb schrieb:


> Wenn du auch wieder zurück nach Frankfurt möchtest, mach das Pfitscher Joch doch auf dem Rückweg. Ich bin da mal mit Zelt etc. (verpackt in zwei Packtaschen) von Süden drüber. Bergauf problemlos, bergab ein ganz paar Meter schieben.


Jupp! Ist durchaus noch 'ne Option, würde ja vom Fahren auch mehr Sinn machen, wobei die Grundroute (im Osten hin, im Westen zurück) eigentlich schon steht, das Pfitscher Joch habe ich da jetzt noch als "Gimmick" reingefriemelt. Für den Rückweg ist aktuell noch der Gotthardpass in der Planung, aber das ist alles noch nicht fest.



> Allgemein sehe ich bei 12kg kein Problem, dass Zeugs am Radl unterzubringen, selbst wenn es ein Fully ist, zumindest hatte ich damals auch allen möglichen Campingkrempel inkl. Kocher an Bord. Dass der Anhänger leer schon 8kg wiegt und du nur 12kg drauftust, ist doch ein sehr schlechtes Verhältnis.


Wo hast du das Zeug bei dir denn hingepackt, hinten oder vorne?

War letztes Jahr eigentlich auch so gedacht, daß ich das Zeug an's Rad tu, aber an dem Rahmen hab' ich Null Befestigungsmöglichkeiten. Gepäckträger an der Sattelstütze fand ich zu unsicher, für die Federgabel gäbe es zwar Lowrider, aber auch die haben mir von der Konstruktion her nicht wirklich gefallen. Mit Rucksack fahre ich generell nicht gerne. So bin ich nach anfänglichem Zögern (und ähnlichen Bedenken, wie sie hier viele haben) beim Yak gelandet, bin einmal Probe gefahren und hab' ich dann gleich bestellt. Nach 1300+ km bin ich voll überzeugt, die Fahreigenschaften des Rads werden kaum negativ beeinflußt, auf jeden Fall weniger, als wenn das Rad selbst voll bepackt ist. Mit dem etwas ungünstigen Gewichtsverhältnis hast du natürlich recht, zugelassen ist er halt bis 32 kg (auch im Gelände), soviel wird aber außer beim Großeinkauf oder einer Weltumfahrung kaum einer durch die Gegend schleppen.

Andererseits, auch Gepäckträger und co. wiegen was. Hab's mir mal ausgerechnet, Gepäckträger hinten, Lowrider und Packtaschen haben zusammen auch locker 5 Kg, da schneidet der Hänger dann im Vergleich nicht mehr ganz so schlecht ab. 

Wen's interessiert: www.kapege.de, der Typ hat ganz gute Infos zu diversen Hängern.


----------



## gmak (21. Februar 2011)

Bin 2007 das letzte mal von Österreich übers Pfitscherjoch gefahren und geschoben.
Natürlich kriegt man schon irgendwie den Anhänger über den Berg gezogen doch ich denke, dass das keinen Spass machen wird. Empfehlen würde ich das nicht (wie All-Mountain das auch sagt) aber machbar ist es. Fahrbar ist davon aber nur ein minimaler Teil.
Für Anhängerfahrten sollte man sich auf entsprechende Forstwege begeben und verblockte Wege meiden. Diese Erfahrung muss aber jeder selbst machen!


----------



## karstb (21. Februar 2011)

Kai a. d. Kiste schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Zeug bei dir denn hingepackt, hinten oder vorne?


Hatte mir einen Gepäckhalter (ca. 700g) genommen und den an der IS Aufnahme, der Hinterradachse sowie der Dämpferanlenkung befestigt. War ein simpler Eingelenker Rahmen. Einen Gepäckträger nur an der Sattelstütze zu befestigen, halte ich für nicht sinnvoll, auch wenn das Gepäck dann mitgefedert ist.
Schau mal bei Tubus. Ortlieb Taschen wiegen 1650g, also zusammen mit Gepäckhalter und Adapter sind es 2.5kg und keine 8kg. Hatte gesamt 16kg Gepäck (Herbst) mit, davon 12kg hinten und 4kg auf dem Rücken. Klar sind die Fahreigenschaften dann bescheiden, aber das sind sie mit soviel Gepäck ohnehin. Um vom Plumsjoch nach Osten runterzukommen, hat es gut gereicht (und da habe ich schon "normale" Mountainbiker schieben sehen). Neben dem Gewichtsaspekt sind weniger Taschen (nur hinten statt vorne und hinten) auch bei kurzen Tragepassagen (Treppen, Zug...) von Vorteil.
Sehe gerade, dass auf dem Foto doch ein Hardtail ist. Da ist es doch kein Problem, eine Gepäckhalter dranzuwurschtln.


----------



## Sudija (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe an mein Hardtail einen Tubus Gepäckträger angebaut. Taschen habe ich von MSX.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kombination und ist sein Geld wert. Das Hardtail ist dadurch jedoch extrem Hecklastig und geht machmal gerne wie ein Gaul vorne hoch. Das sollte man bedenken und die Fahrweise entsprechend anpassen. Man kommt sich manchmal vor wie ein LKW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kai a. d. Kiste (23. Februar 2011)

karstb schrieb:


> Einen Gepäckträger nur an der Sattelstütze zu befestigen, halte ich für nicht sinnvoll, auch wenn das Gepäck dann mitgefedert ist.


Da stimme ich Dir zu. Von den Dingern halte ich nicht allzuviel, sie können nur relativ wenig tragen und das Risiko, daß mir so ein Teil durch das Gewippe bei schlechten Wegen abbricht, wäre mir zu groß.



> Schau mal bei Tubus. Ortlieb Taschen wiegen 1650g, also zusammen mit Gepäckhalter und Adapter sind es 2.5kg und keine 8kg.


Ok, hatte mit 4 R&K-Taschen und Lowrider vorne gerechnet, so kam ich auf die 5 kg, rein vom Volumen her hätte ich die wahrscheinlich gebraucht.



> Klar sind die Fahreigenschaften dann bescheiden, aber das sind sie mit soviel Gepäck ohnehin.[...]Sehe gerade, dass auf dem Foto doch ein Hardtail ist. Da ist es doch kein Problem, eine Gepäckhalter dranzuwurschtln.


Jou, hätte wohl irgendwie geklappt, hatte mir auch diverse Sachen überlegt, wie gesagt, hab' sogar passende Lowrider gefunden aber schließlich alles zugunsten des Yak verworfen. Natürlich hat alles Vor- und Nachteile, Tragepassagen sind doppelt mühsam, weil man eben im Zweifelsfall zweimal laufen muß, aber die Fahreigenschaften sind eben top.

Na, wie auch immer, ich denke, jeder hat da seine persönlichen Philosophien, Vorlieben, Erfahrungen und Prioritäten, will ja auch niemanden bekehren. 



Sudija schrieb:


> Das Hardtail ist dadurch jedoch extrem Hecklastig und geht machmal gerne wie ein Gaul vorne hoch. Das sollte man bedenken und die Fahrweise entsprechend anpassen. Man kommt sich manchmal vor wie ein LKW.


 Das kenne ich noch aus Jugend- und Zeitungsaustragezeiten, damals war ich mit alten Damenrädern unterwegs, 7-10 kg Revolverblättchen hinten drauf und die gute Dreigang-Torpedo mit Rücktritt. 

Sorry für den ganzen OT, eigentlich waren wir ja beim Pfitscher Joch...


----------

